# Why the 30-06?



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

The 30-06 over the years has done a very creditable job of serving as one of our best and certainly most flexible, all around cartridges for the hunter who hunts a variety of game. Of course it is not as flat shooting as the 6mm's or some other smaller calibers, nor as hard hitting as the larger magnums, but it will take game on which the smaller calibers are inadequate and when loaded with it's heaviest loadings, does not deliver anywhere near the recoil of the big magnums. The 30-06 has a wide range of power, sufficiently flat trajectory, unquestioned accuracy, reasonable recoil and unusually broad variety of bullets weights. Not only that, no matter where you are hunting, you can count on the stores having 30-06 ammo. The many over the years who have and those who still buy a 30-06 surely are not doing so out of a lack of knowledge. The 06 is like a good horse, you ride him because he won't surprise you or let you down. You can take it in terrain or circumstances that you did not expect to find and it is so versatile in it's performance that it will do the job and not let you down. The 30-06 will be here until a completely new and radical way to kill game is developed. If the new radical way comes before I die, you shoot it. I have in my 30-06 all that I generally need. The question or debate is not whether certain other cartridges will dispatch large game more quickly, or are better suited for varmints. The point is, will any of the other cartridges do all these things better than the 06.? To be honest and truthful, one has to answer that it is doubtful. And what is so amazing with all the shooting advancements in bullets and powders with match grade rifles in 30-06 being made by major gun makers, the 30-06 just keeps getting better.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

thank you beartooth. however, you will be persecuted for your beliefs. be strong.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

because its awesome


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

You nailed it. Some think you need a superduperblowemtohell magnum because they reach further and some think that since snipers don't use the 06 they aren't accurate but it'll get the job done when it needs to get done. I don't hunt with the 06 much anymore (it's done its share of work and I have lots of other untested rifles) but when someone asks me what they should get for a good all around rifle I useually tell them to get one of the three kings, a 30-06, a 270, or a 7mag. They don't call them the three kings for nothing.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Snipers use what they are issued. It just happens to be the 7.62x51. I don't expect most to understand this, furthermore I am tired of trying to explain it.

The 06 is a good round, for the layman. :beer:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> Snipers use what they are issued.


My point exactly.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> The 06 is a good round, for the layman. :beer:


Ouch!


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a magnum..

sick of the recoil..

$64.00 for 20 rounds...

My next rifle will most likely be 270 or 06'

And I wouldn't consider myself a "Layman" either...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

OK, But I still prefer the .308.

:sniper:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

jeep_guy_4x4 said:


> And I wouldn't consider myself a "Layman" either...


Nobody ever does.....do they? :wink:


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

jeep_guy_4x4 said:


> I have a magnum..
> 
> sick of the recoil..
> 
> ...


I just went through the same thing. I used to have the .300 Rum, traded it in for a Rem 700 CDL in 30-06, never been happier after last deer season.


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

All right folks,
I WAS a sniper in Viet Nam. Yes I was issued a rifle in 7.62. But then I met up with a friendly armorer, and ended up with one of the finest rifles it has ever been my pleasure to shoot. A pre 64 model 70 Winchester Sniper's Match in '06!
I carried that rifle for 15 months til I came home, did PLENTY of shooting, and to this day my favorite is a 30'06! :sniper:


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

One more thought.
I have made "COMFIRMED KILLS" with the above mentioned '06 at over 1000 meters, using hand loads. These loads were put together using the old Lee loader kit with dippers, and military powder. :sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

kizlode said:


> One more thought.
> I have made "COMFIRMED KILLS" with the above mentioned '06 at over 1000 meters, using hand loads. These loads were put together using the old Lee loader kit with dippers, and military powder. :sniper:


That'll NEVER work.........grin.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

kizlode said:


> All right folks,
> I WAS a sniper in Viet Nam. Yes I was issued a rifle in 7.62. But then I met up with a friendly armorer, and ended up with one of the finest rifles it has ever been my pleasure to shoot. A pre 64 model 70 Winchester Sniper's Match in '06!


hhhhmmmmm, silly me. I was always under the impression that the 30.06 was a 7.62. Dang, maybe they changed that after Nam. I was not aware of this conundrum. 8)


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

Jiffy, you are still an idiot.
What I meant (and anybody with a brain knows it) by 7.62, is the 7.62 Nato. which is a fancy way of saying 308.
Why do they let fools on this sight?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> kizlode said:
> 
> 
> > All right folks,
> ...


Jiffy, you pick more nits than a family of spider monkeys!! I mean that in the nicest possible way.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks man! :lol:

I tend to get that way when I am skeptical. :wink:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

kizlode said:


> One more thought.
> I have made "COMFIRMED KILLS" with the above mentioned '06 at over 1000 meters, using hand loads. These loads were put together using the old Lee loader kit with dippers, and military powder. :sniper:


Yo kizlode, I don't suppose you would be so bold as to give up your name? I'd like to do some "CONFIRMED KILLS checking".

Of course an idiot like me would have no idea how/where to check. 8)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

kizlode said:


> One more thought.
> I have made "COMFIRMED KILLS" with the above mentioned '06 at over 1000 meters, using hand loads. These loads were put together using the old Lee loader kit with dippers, and military powder. :sniper:


I put an awful lot of lead downrange with a Winchester Model 43 22 Hornet with a cheep Lee loader. It was the type you had to pound the brass into the sizing die with a mallet. It came out in the priming process, and you did that with a mallet also. Back in 1956 or somewhere about there (oldtimers you know) they went for the whopping price of about $3.

I never did blow up a primer with that setup. So when I was first married and pinching pennies I decided to buy one for my 357 mag. I had to wear earplugs because every once in a while a primer would blow. In the basement it was tough on my ears. The first time it happened I think my wife thought for a few seconds that she was a widow.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> So when I was first married and pinching pennies I decided to buy one for my 357 mag. I had to wear earplugs because every once in a while a primer would blow. In the basement it was tough on my ears. The first time it happened I think my wife thought for a few seconds that she was a widow.


Twenty five years ago while in college, I also had the Lee handloading kit for the 357. I didn't have a good bench, so I reloaded on the floor by the entrance door of the trailer house I rented. I had forgot about the primers going off occasionally when seating them, until I read your post. Man was that loud in that corner!! It's probably why my hearing is going to hell now. Young and dumb and thought I knew it all! It sure made shooting a lot cheaper, but I should have had better ear protection.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is my Kimber 8400 Montana 30-06 and one of my groups with a 200gr SBT at 200yds.





































:sniper:


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

Ok Jiffy,
You have finally convinced me. Tried to give you the benefit of the doubt, but now I realize I was right to start with. STUPID PEOPLE SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO BREED! You are living, breathing, and unfortunatly, typing proof.
Do us all a favor and find a very deep cave to live in.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I figured you would reply with something like that...... :eyeroll:



kizlode said:


> One more thought.
> I have made "COMFIRMED KILLS" with the above mentioned '06 at over 1000 meters, using hand loads.


 :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs:

Ps: It really doesn't matter that much to me but where are the personal attack police? Boy they sure jump me when I'm on the attack. I've been good and have not taken any personal shots at old kizlode. How about some redemption? :-?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

And one more for good measure.....



kizlode said:


> All right folks,
> I WAS a sniper in Viet Nam........I carried that rifle for 15 months til I came home, did PLENTY of shooting,......... :sniper:


 :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs: :bs:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

kizlode said:


> Jiffy, you are still an idiot.
> What I meant (and anybody with a brain knows it) by 7.62, is the 7.62 Nato. which is a fancy way of saying 308.
> Why do they let fools on this sight?


OK, here are the personal attack police. Kizlode, if you want to disagree with Jiffy, then disagree, but do so without the name calling. This will be your only warning.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Die forum polizei hat gesprochen! :strapped:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> Die forum polizei hat gesprochen! :strapped:


Jiffy, I didn't know you spoke Spanish!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

spanish that is funny. :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> Die forum polizei hat gesprochen! :strapped:


Danken Sie Gott fur die Forum polizei!

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

It's a little known dialect from the small village areas of Ellendale, Ashley, Kulm, and Edgeley. It's super secret Spanish. (like my use of alliteration?) :lol: :beer:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

funny stuff man


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

la questa la bresta


----------

